# I pulled the trigger



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Cabela's had a screaming good deal, rifle on sale $50 off plus $70 off as a promotion for Cabela's club members. $250 out the door for this; I am excited to get out and try it tomorrow, look out fellow competitors of the contest. I am excited, but the cost of ammo should keep me pretty disciplined. I just thought that I would share.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Your gonna love that little beast. Can you adjust the trigger like the other Savages ?? Looks like a regular accutrigger in the picture. You can fine tune that thing down quite a bit.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like a pot gut slayer if I've ever seen one.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Your gonna love that little beast. Can you adjust the trigger like the other Savages ??


10-4 good buddy :twisted: :twisted: , 1.5-6lbs, if I remember correctly this one only goes down to 2.5 with the factory setting at 3???, I think. It also has the tactical scope, first one that I have ever had with that so I will need to learn how to set it and such, but supposedly boresighted in the factory. I am excited, we'll see how it does


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

NHS said:


> Looks like a pot gut slayer if I've ever seen one.


QUIMPS, how many times must I tell you? j/k.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I have not been able to come to grips with the term quimp. Maybe it is because it resembles a contraction of two words that shouldn't go together......queer pimp.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Huge29...that is actually a pretty neat set-up....as you probably know, the scope is desiged just for the .17 caliber....with a turn or two of the turrets, it will compensate trajectory based on yardage...
A co-worker picked up one of those last fall, they're quite deadly, even for the mighty *quimp !* 

Congrats.... 8)


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I knew that name would catch on eventually; I am mainly working on mouth to mouth pro hunters, but you guys were all that I could find, j/k.

I did try it out today, I likey; I thought it shot pretty well for as windy as it was. Shots #20-22 were at about an inch from the bench at 100 yds with a pretty stiff wind. I do like the scope, that is a pretty slick set up; I don't like the windage adjustment; that is just a problem waiting to happen by adjusting it on accident and it does not really have a dead zero, kind of. Overall, I like it, except for the recoil, I will be sore tomorrow , j/k. The fellar at Cabelas said to simply buy a bore snake vs an actual ramrod/traditional cleaning system stating that that is all you need; it would need even fit down the barrel our of the box, but maybe that was due to some cosmoline type finish coat. Do you agrees agree with the bore snake idea?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I did splurge and buy a cleaning rod for my 17. You need an extra small one. I also have a bore snake. I'm trying to remember if I have ever used the cleaning rod. If accuracy ever drops off, I'll give the conventional cleaning rod a chance to remove the copper fouling. But the bore snake is doing the job for now.


----------

